# Scared of loud noises?



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I've always been sensitive to loud unexpecting noises. And when I know I'm in a situation where that's possible I get anxious waiting for the loud noise to come then I freak out. That's why I don't watch horror movies in theaters. I don't like balloons popping. I don't like it when guys scream at sports games. I'm sensitive to loud noises and I'm wondering if it could be related to something or I'm just like that.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm like that too. I startle soooooo easily.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm the same. Have been ever since I was a kid. I used to be terrified of certain teachers at school who were known to shout a lot, and when they did shout it would make me jump and I would get embarrassed for being visibly startled. I can't stand going to the pub either when there is sport being shown because everybody shouts unexpectedly. 

I know they say you should watch out for an intolerance of loud noise in kids because it's a sign of Autism.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, I am, expected or unexpected. And really bothered by lots of not-so-loud noises.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

carambola said:


> And really bothered by lots of not-so-loud noises.


Me too. Sometimes soft noises (like two people talking quietly, but audibly enough, in another room) can be as irritating to me as loud ones. I have a very difficult time tuning out distractions, even mild ones.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Me too. I hated balloons as a kid because i knew some "idiot" would popped them. I also hate firecrackers/fireworks. And everytime a fair or a carnival shows up, they get on my nerves with all the music and the noises. Yuckk


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm easily spooked by loud noises. It doesn't help that I take myself so seriously all the time, having SA and all. It wouldn't be a big deal if I could smile about it, but it just makes me more nervous. I was getting my hair cut once and the lady kept moving the chair up and down and I would twitch every time, and she apologized for scaring me, and I just like "No, it's OK". lol


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I startle very easily as well.

Could be *Sensory Processing Disorder, which includes auditory issues*. This is a portion of the checklist for SPD:

Signs Of Auditory Dysfunction: (no diagnosed hearing problem)

1. *Hypersensitivity To Sounds (Auditory Defensiveness):*

__ distracted by sounds not normally noticed by others; i.e., humming of lights or refrigerators, fans, heaters, or clocks ticking

__ fearful of the sound of a flushing toilet (especially in public bathrooms), vacuum, hairdryer, squeaky shoes, or a dog barking, or other loud sudden noises

__ startled or distracted by loud or unexpected sounds

__ bothered/distracted by background environmental sounds; i.e., lawn mowing or outside construction

__ frequently asks people to be quiet; i.e., stop making noise, talking, or singing

__ runs away, cries, and/or covers ears with loud or unexpected sounds

__ may refuse to go to movie theaters, parades, skating rinks, musical concerts etc.

__ may decide whether they like certain people by the sound of their voice

*

2. Hyposensitivity To Sounds (Under-Registers):

*

__ often does not respond to verbal cues or to name being called

__ appears to "make noise for noise's sake"

__ loves excessively loud music or TV

__ seems to have difficulty understanding or remembering what was said

__ appears oblivious to certain sounds

__ appears confused about where a sound is coming from

__ talks self through a task, often out loud

__ had little or no vocalizing or babbling as an infant

__ needs directions repeated often, or will say, "What?" frequently


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

I feel the same way about unexpected loud noises, especially the balloons popping. 
And I can't stand people screaming, whenever I argue with someone and they start screaming at me (they're not even trying to be mean, people just tend to do that when they're arguing), I feel very startled and just want to run off.

EDIT: On the other hand,I have no problem listening to loud death metal. I guess it's only a problem when it's unexpected...


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I can be like this, but im a jumpy person in general xD


----------



## Listen (Jan 9, 2009)

I was for a long while until recently. The less my anxiety gets, the less it affects me. I still hate firecrackers and balloons popping, though.


----------



## Monsoon (Aug 18, 2011)

Yea I hate sudden loud noises! I like movies but I always get freaked out when I know there's gonna be a sudden loud noise lol.

I dreaded balloons as a kid. Especially when I had to do some activity that involved popping balloons. I mean WTF what adult thinks that sh-- is supposed to be fun for kids, yo?!

The worst was when I made my mother mad, and she had to drive me somewhere. It'd always be 5 mins of silence, then she'd suddenly scream something at me. Then another 5 mins of silence, etc.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I suffer from Globophobia, fear of balloons.
My brother suffers really badley from what you have Ligyrophobia, fear of loud noises, my brother is s bad you can't even watch tv with him because he has to have the volume tirned down so low.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I'm the same way. A reason why I always hated Pep Ralleys at school. People use to pick at me bout how red I'd turn and the tears that were in my eyes. I'd be scared to death of the loud band, stomping & shouting. I could never go to a concert. Also, recently my step dad was trying to pop a balloon with his hands so I started getting really anxious and started shaking with my hands over my ears. Can't stand loud sudden noises!


----------



## honeybee131275 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi. I also hate shouting, loud music, night clubs, etc. I am sometimes ok with loud noises if I can anticipate them, but have been known to get upset, angry & even cry when I am startled by _sudden_ loud noises.

Also, I get really anxious in social situations (of course!!! That's why we're here...), but it's always SOOOOO much worse when there's a lot of noise. I've often wondered if there's something wrong with my hearing cos everyone seems to be able to hear each other except me, & I either pretend I have a clue what is being said by trying really hard to pick up key words, or have to leave cos I get so self-conscious about if I'm reacting the right way. (embarassing).

And I too have that thing where even soft noises can cause me to be extremely agitated, for example: our toaster rattles when the kettle boils and I have to leave the room, LOL!! :um

That post about Auditory Dysfunction is very interesting, LynnNBoys.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

This is really interesting because sometimes I get the similar feeling about being anxious waiting for the loud noises to come. Other times it doesn't bother me in the least. But what usually really bothers me is when there is any sort of noise in a dead silent environment - ie. my work. It's a very quiet building usually, even has a sign that says to us library voices because there are so many meetings and phone calls going on all day. What really sets me off is when it's completely silent, I am trying to get some tough work done, and there's that one person who is constantly talking loud on their phone. For whatever reason it tends to drive me absolutely nuts - same thing on airplanes - aside from my usual anxiety I'm fine once we get in the air and it's quiet but if one person is talking louder than everyone else my anxiety sky rockets and I get really irritable. 

That's a long boring post but just thought I'd throw out a couple of examples of my experience with this since I found it very interesting when I read everyone elses.


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm quite sensitive to loud noises as well. I used to be really bad when I was younger, constantly flinching at even the slightest increase of volume. Even now I always make sure that the volume control on my headphones are turned town and then I gradually turn them up whilst listening to music. 

I used to petrified of dogs, firework displays and lightning storms. Balloons popping were unpleasant as well. I'm not so bad now, but they still make me jump! It's frustrating because it just feels like I'm not being strong enough, but I suppose there's not that much that can be done about it.


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

I get it too. It's hypersensitivity which can be caused by anxiety or autism


----------



## madein87 (Mar 27, 2011)

I get startled too. But I think its cuz i may jump and look stupid and get embaressed if so, and if someone has a loud voice or is loud, I just automatically cry..im so sensitive.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Not all the time. My biggest issue is hearing people yelling _angrily_. I think it's mainly just due to a lot of getting yelled at/around as a child, makes me extremely uncomfortable.


----------

